# Your favourite Television shows!



## littlegreyfox (Apr 3, 2012)

With so much rubbish on the TV these days, i'd like to know what you all like to watch! Any hidden gems to recommend?


----------



## AskSBC (Apr 3, 2012)

LittleGreyFox,

I cannot help but agree that television has not aged well. However, there are still a number of options for those in pursuit of high quality entertainment. Some of favourites include:

*'Smash'* (NBC)
"Smash" centers around a group of people trying to put together a Broadway musical based on Marilyn Monroe. Compelling and amusing in equal measure, produced by Spielberg.

*'Touch' *(Fox) 
Kiefer Sutherland is playing a former journalist and luggage handler whose autistic and mute son has the ability to see the future. Sounds twee but I assure you it's quite addictive.

*'Alcatraz' *(Fox)
J.J. Abrams' new show wherein hundreds of the country's worst criminals (all the inmates and guards at Alcatraz) suddenly disappear one night in 1963 and begin reappearing in modern day. Who took them? Why? And why are they returning now? This one is a slow-builder but progressively rewarding to the viewer.

*'Awake' *(NBC)

Jason Isaac's character Michael shifts between two realities (one presumably a dream): In one, his wife is alive. In the other, his son is alive. He wears two different-colored bands on his wrist to track which reality he is living in. He's also a police detective whose cases tend to bleed between worlds in mysterious ways. Intriguing though sometime perplexing.

Honorable mentions:

Frasier (Now extinct but still great)

The US Office (Still going strong and massively underrated)

The Walking Dead (Gory and silly but fun when not taken too seriously)

These are just my opinions, I hope this helps.

SBC


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2012)

I like to watch cable shows like National Geographic, animal channels and nature.  We also like the history channel and cooking shows.  I used to like sitcoms on regular TV, but the quality of those have really gone downhill over time.


----------



## Zimmerframe (Apr 3, 2012)

I think the Game of Thrones book-to-tv adaptation is well worth a watch. Season Two just premièred. 

Six Feet Under is an amazing show, so much character depth it's unbelievable. I started to feel like a member of the Fisher family .


----------



## phughes (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree that *'Touch' *(Fox) and *'Alcatraz' *(Fox) are pretty good dramas. You might try "Once Upon a Time' too. Interesting take on fairy tales, set in the present day (well, sort of). Cooking shows that can be fun are Chopped (oddball ingredients are hidden in a basket and the chef has to make sense of it all) and Diner, Drive-Ins and Dives.


----------



## clive (Apr 4, 2012)

I like to watch History channel, Nat Geo, discovery, and of course soaps! Corrination street etc I find they provide something to look forward to each day


----------



## rhart (Apr 5, 2012)

Breaking Bad has been one of the best shows I have ever watched. It is quite dark but overall a very good show.


----------



## valerie (Apr 6, 2012)

I watch a lot of cooking programmes and also programmes like Egg Heads and The Chaser.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2012)

There are some really interesting reality shows on A&E, the Discovery Channel and the History Channel. These are truly REAL shows. They show people in different (and interesting) walks of life. A few that I'm particularly fond of are "Gold Rush Alaska", "American Pickers", "Pawn Stars", "Shipping Wars", "Storage Wars" and a few more I can't recall right now.


----------



## TWHRider (Oct 23, 2012)

<sigh>  I'm still hoping for a return of something that could just be an poor imitation of the "Carol Burnett and Friends" show.

TV stinks these days and we have many DirecTV channels to choose from.  I gravitate toward RFD-TV, HGTV, GAC, CMT and lets not forget Good Morning America, the Today show, or just the plain old news.

Mr. TWHRider watches NASCAR races on his TV, Barrett-Jackson, NHRA, and football; any of which could be up-to-the-minute or 30 years old --- repeatedly.

It's a good thing we are outdoor folks and record what we want to watch.  We are pretty much wore out by 9:00 PM and don't feel bad that TV is so sucky and we fall asleep - lol lol lol


----------



## Elzee (Oct 23, 2012)

My husband and I don't own a TV nor do we want one. But, having said that, we do watch TV - via the internet, on our computer or laptops. We love Castle and watch it on www.hulu.com  and it is available on Hulu the day after it airs on TV. We have watched TV shows on www.youtube.com, such as the Agatha Christie series, Poirot. I am sure we are missing something by not having a TV, but we are kept busy with what is available on the internet that we don't have time to be missing what is on TV. Besides, we can be more selective with what we want to watch on the internet.


----------



## Gift3d (Oct 23, 2012)

My favorite show to date is Ancient aliens.
Its a show more or less about conspiracies regarding Aliens and how they can be the cause of everything we know to date, from easter island to the pyramids, to ruins on an island with carvings in rock all the same depth and can only be cut with diamond.

it also talks about greek gods and how they can just be aliens that came at a time where people could not comprehend things of that nature.

If anyone is interested in this show it is on History channel (HIST) in Canada anyways


----------



## InsomniacGirl (Oct 23, 2012)

I've always been a real fuss-pot when it comes to TV shows, lol! But I used to enjoy "24", also "Saving Grace" as well. I like "Extra Virgin" on the Cooking Channel, and "Diners, Drive-ins and Dives" on the Food Network. My favorite channel is Turner Classic Movies (TCM), as I just love to watch the old movies. My husband (who is 10 years younger than me), jokes that I don't like any movies unless they're in black and white....he's right about that, to a degree, lol.


----------



## loriann (Oct 24, 2012)

Breaking Bad is a great show. Ive pretty much watched every episode. There are also some other good ones like Suits and Im also a sucker for Vampire Diaries. My grandchild got me into the whole Vampire Diaries craze. LOL


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 24, 2012)

Something I've discovered in my new location is MeTV - "Memorable Entertainment Television" . They play all of the shows that I grew up with - _Gunsmoke_, _The Rifleman_, the lost _Honeymooners_ shows, _Perry Mason_, etc. They even have an hour and a half of Laurel and Hardy early Sunday morning - yay!

It's what I play in the background while I'm writing.


----------



## teamrose (Oct 24, 2012)

I love the food network shows. Shows like chopped, restaurant impossible, and drive-in, diners and dives are really interesting. Even though most of the shows are in rerun, I still love Law and Order. I think that show is so good because they get most of their story lines directly from the front pages.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2016)

I watch a lot of reruns now Law and Order SVU, Law and Order , and  Every body loves Raymond. I was a big fan of Dexter and The Mentalist but they are no longer on. I still enjoy Law and Order SVU that just started a new season and Criminal Minds.A new show that I just saw the first episode called "Bull" looked good. I hope there are more new shows that are good.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 28, 2016)

Sassycakes said:


> I watch a lot of reruns now Law and Order SVU, Law and Order , and  Every body loves Raymond. I was a big fan of Dexter and The Mentalist but they are no longer on. I still enjoy Law and Order SVU that just started a new season and Criminal Minds.A new show that I just saw the first episode called "Bull" looked good. I hope there are more new shows that are good.



We started watching Law and Order SVU a couple of years ago.  We like the characters.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 28, 2016)

St. Elsewhere back in the day. Law and Order SUV is one of the most addictive programs of all time. House was excellent. Orange is the New Black had a cult following...IMHO the last season sucked. I don't like torture or gratuitous violence.


----------



## Bonzo (Sep 28, 2016)

Whitechaple
peaky blinders


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 28, 2016)

I love Blue Bloods, Madam Secretary, The Midwives, Longmire,when I can get it. The last Ship, Chicago PD and I think Designated Survivor is going to be very good this season and yes, Sassycakes, Bull looks like a winner also. The hubby and I also enjoy a show that features some very old time country music stars. It is usually hosted by Bill Anderson. Goes under several different names, Looking Back, Family reunion to name two.. You need to really enjoy the old time country music for this one though.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 15, 2016)

I think there are many good shows to choose from. My favorites are Sleepy Hollow, Grimm, Hawaii Five-0, The Flash, Supergirl & Lucifer. I also enjoy Scorpion, Grey's Anatomy, Scandal, Rosewood and though I rarely watch comedies, a new show No Tomorrow, really a "dramedy" with a romantic theme.


----------



## kaufen (Dec 16, 2016)

Ally McBeal. Chick Lit on TV. The unrealistic characters and situations hooked many a teenage girl in.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm kind of a TV addict. Liked all the CSI and NCIS shows. Liked McGuyver - the new one, too. Scorpion is a fairly new and interesting show - also Blue Bloods, Hawaii 5.0 (the old and the new). Have Amazon Prime so watch a lot of documentaries - especially nature and history oriented - HBO for "Game of Thrones" and, of course,"The Big Bang Theory".  Criminal Minds, Chicago Fire and P.D. Obviously I like police procedurals. LOL Then there is the occasional movie. Love Sci Fi but there aren't many weekly programs so watch movies


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 27, 2016)

Dragonlady said:


> I'm kind of a TV addict. Liked all the CSI and NCIS shows. Liked McGuyver - the new one, too. Scorpion is a fairly new and interesting show - also Blue Bloods, Hawaii 5.0 (the old and the new). Have Amazon Prime so watch a lot of documentaries - especially nature and history oriented - HBO for "Game of Thrones" and, of course,"The Big Bang Theory".  Criminal Minds, Chicago Fire and P.D. Obviously I like police procedurals. LOL Then there is the occasional movie. Love Sci Fi but there aren't many weekly programs so watch movies



You might try watching The Expanse. I think it's one of the best Sci Fi TV shows in awhile. It's based on the books and follows the books closely. The first season is available on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2016)

*I just re watched Touch on Netflix .  Loved it.  If you are a Kiefer fan, his new show, Designated Survivor is great too.  I do much more of my watching on Netflix and Hulu.  Some series I have recently discovered are Made For Netflix series Travelers and Shut Eye.  Also watch the Aussie show Wentworth on Netflix.  
We do not have cable any more, so I miss the new NatGeo shows, but watch some on the streaming services.*


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 27, 2016)

Marie5656 said:


> *I just re watched Touch on Netflix .  Loved it.  If you are a Kiefer fan, his new show, Designated Survivor is great too.  I do much more of my watching on Netflix and Hulu.  Some series I have recently discovered are Made For Netflix series Travelers and Shut Eye.  Also watch the Aussie show Wentworth on Netflix.
> We do not have cable any more, so I miss the new NatGeo shows, but watch some on the streaming services.*



We love Designated Srvivor. I think the next episode is March 8. I wish they wouldn't have such long delays after the holidays.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2016)

*Oh, someone above mentioned the food shows.  When we still were wired, we would have the food network on a lot.  Glad I can watch some of the shows on streaming.*


----------



## Foxie (Dec 30, 2016)

Criminal minds and Blue Bloods are mine


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 3, 2017)

I have so much to watch right now with so many options between cable & streaming. But my favorite shows are Grimm, Sleepy Hollow, Hawaii Five-0, The Flash, Supergirl, Scandal, Lucifer and more recently Lethal Weapon which I just started watching a couple of days ago. I also enjoy Grey's Anatomy, Scorpion, No Tomorrow (on the CW, the first comedy I've watched faithfully in a long time). This Is Us and Rosewood. I have 48 T.V. series in my watch lists, 12 movies and 11 additional series I've been intending to watch. If you have Netflix I highly recommend Luke Cage, Granite Flats and Stranger Things. If you don't have Netflix, I believe they are still running their free one month trial.


----------



## StillADreamer (Jan 4, 2017)

Cut the cable a year ago.  Never miss it with access to Hulu, Netflix, Amazon Prime, etc., there is not much out of visual reach.
(The West Wing is a fave I can re-watch forever.)
Currently: Madam Secretary, Modern Family, Frankie and Grace, House of Cards, and in a totally delicious gesture of abandoning responsibility...Once Upon a Time for serious rapscallion Captain Hook eye candy delight!


----------



## Arachne (Mar 9, 2017)

Walking Dead, Six, Taboo, Game of Thrones, Stranger Things, American Horror Story and DR.Who... those are my favorites. ^.^


----------

